# Joyetech UNIMAX 25 Starter Kit



## Nailedit77 (11/1/17)

Size: 25.0mm*134.5mm
Battery capacity: 3000 mAh
E-liquid capacity: 5ml
Output mode: direct output and constant voltage output
Resistance range: 0.15-3.5ohm
Applicable heads: BFL and BFXL series heads
BF series heads (exclude BF RBA) using with BF adapter
Mouthpiece: UNIMAX mouthpiece/510 mouthpiece


----------



## Schnappie (11/1/17)

Looks cool. I am just very sceptical of joyetech coils these days

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (11/1/17)

Yea, likewise. It does look nice tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

